# Outfit



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Casa
Lavoro
Tempo libero
Serata con amici
Incontro clandestino


----------



## ologramma (28 Febbraio 2022)

cioè  che vuoi che scriviamo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

In ordine...

Tuta.
Jeans.
Jeans.
Jeans...
Jeans

Se mi impegno e ho voglia minigonna con autoreggenti ma con anfibi o all star ai piedi
In estate short stra corti o vestiti...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mutanda di lana ascellare


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> cioè  che vuoi che scriviamo?


Il vostro outfit


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pigiama
Maglione largo e lungo, scarpette
Jeans e maglietta
Non ho amici
Vestitino almeno subito si arriva al cuore della cosa


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mutanda di lana ascellare


Esci in mutande?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Esci in mutande?


Sempre


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sempre


Ok. Dove abiti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ok. Dove abiti?


In posto chiamato libertà


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In ordine...
> 
> Tuta.
> Jeans.
> ...


Praticamente hai 2 capi nell'armadio


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Casa
> Lavoro
> Tempo libero
> Serata con amici
> Incontro clandestino


Jeans, quando faccio ginnastica tuta, raramente la gonna per uscire
Incontri clandestini non ne faccio…


----------



## ologramma (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Casa
> Lavoro
> Tempo libero
> Serata con amici
> Incontro clandestino


tuta
Na vota , panni adatti al lavoro non proprio pulito
normale 
se magna, qualsiasi cosa va bene
per non dare nell'occhio vestivo normale , con intimo pulito


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Pigiama
> Maglione largo e lungo, scarpette
> Jeans e maglietta
> Non ho amici
> Vestitino almeno subito si arriva al cuore della cosa


Vestitino.... senza intimo ovviamente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Praticamente hai 2 capi nell'armadio


Nooo...
Ho tantissimi jeans...
E una paccata di gonne gonnelline vestiti...ma che in questi 2 anni di pandemia ho messo pochissimo...


----------



## patroclo (28 Febbraio 2022)

pantaloni, camicia, scarpe, calze, boxer, a volte giacca ( in inverno canottiera sotto la camicia o golf collo alto ).
pantaloni, camicia, scarpe, calze, boxer, a volte giacca ( in inverno canottiera sotto la camicia o golf collo alto ).
pantaloni, camicia, scarpe, calze, boxer, a volte giacca ( in inverno canottiera sotto la camicia o golf collo alto ).
pantaloni, camicia, scarpe, calze, boxer, a volte giacca ( in inverno canottiera sotto la camicia o golf collo alto ).
...nudo


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

In casa d'inverno tuta, d'estate/primavera abitino easy.
Tempo libero dipende cosa faccio se cammino nel parco o faccio una passeggiata in centro città, ovviamente outfit diversi
Lavoro piuttosto elegante, anche con colori vivaci. Tacchi! 
Serata con amici prediligo gonne o abiti con scarpe con tacco. 
Incontro clandestino, in linea di massima mi piace vestirmi bene non ho problemi


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Casa
> Lavoro
> Tempo libero
> Serata con amici
> Incontro clandestino


Come capita 
Vestitino/jeans/leggings 
Leggings/jeans/tuta 
Vestitino 
Mezza nuda


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

Casa tuta
Lavoro abito o casual il venerdì,  camicia sempre
Tempo libero jeans o casual, sempre ricercato
Serata con amici jeans o casual, camicia sempre
Incontro clandestino per me è tempo libero


----------



## Koala (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Vestitino.... senza intimo ovviamente


Dipende!
Se non c’è troppo vento perché no… non vorrei dare scandalo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Casa tuta
> Lavoro abito o casual il venerdì,  camicia sempre
> Tempo libero jeans o casual, sempre ricercato
> Serata con amici jeans o casual, camicia sempre
> Incontro clandestino per me è tempo libero


Troppe camicie...
Chi cazz te le stira?
Io le ho abolite


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Troppe camicie...
> Chi cazz te le stira?
> Io le ho abolite


Abbiamo una signora bravissima


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Abbiamo una signora bravissima


Io no...ecco perché le ho abolite...


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Troppe camicie...
> *Chi cazz te le stira?*
> Io le ho abolite


La moglie di Edo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La moglie di Edo.


No...pare abbiano una signora molto brava
Dubito sia lei...


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...pare abbiano una signora molto brava
> Dubito sia lei...


Lei è solo la mia amante


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Lei è solo la mia amante


Che ti stira le camicie?
Santa subito


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Troppe camicie...
> Chi cazz te le stira?
> Io le ho abolite


Grande  io odio le camicie, non le trovo comode, invece mio marito le considera un indumento elegante e non da tutti i giorni
Ed io le ho fatte sparire


----------



## Nono (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che ti stira le camicie?
> Santa subito


No, la moglie di Edo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Grande  io odio le camicie, non le trovo comode, invece mio marito le considera un indumento elegante e non da tutti i giorni
> Ed io le ho fatte sparire


È l'unica...
Ma tanto tra un paio di anni...avrai i grembiulini di scuola di tua figlia da stirare...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, la moglie di Edo


Ahhh behhh....
Allora tutto torna


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È l'unica...
> Ma tanto tra un paio di anni...avrai i grembiulini di scuola di tua figlia da stirare...


No no li ho di già  ne devo stirare tre, sono li che mi guardano  e non ne ho proprio voglia


----------



## omicron (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, la moglie di Edo


Ma che venga a stirare anche la mia la roba


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Casa
> Lavoro
> Tempo libero
> Serata con amici
> Incontro clandestino


Chinos felpa
Chinos maglione
Nudo
Giacca camicia assurda tuba
Non pervenuto


----------



## Etta (28 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Grande  io odio le camicie, non le trovo comode, invece mio marito le considera un indumento elegante e non da tutti i giorni
> Ed io le ho fatte sparire


Ma noo sono così sexy le camicie sull’uomo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Casa
> Lavoro
> Tempo libero
> Serata con amici
> Incontro clandestino


Pantalone tipo tuta e felpa in inverno, vestitino a canotta o maglia e shorts in estate
Dipende... faccio lezioni private, al momento, niente di elegante, jeans o pantaloni e maglioncino, o maximaglia e leggings
Jeans, vestitini, gonne lunghe o sopra al ginocchio
Idem
Ormai non ne faccio più...


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma noo sono così sexy le camicie sull’uomo.


Te le porto da stirare


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Te le porto da stirare


Che poi non se le possono stirare loro? Il mio ex, per quanto coglione era e sia tutt’ora, almeno quello lo faceva.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Casa tuta
> Lavoro abito o casual il venerdì,  camicia sempre
> Tempo libero jeans o casual, sempre ricercato
> Serata con amici jeans o casual, camicia sempre
> Incontro clandestino per me è tempo libero


Capisci perche poi le mogli ci fanno le corna? Casso se stiamo sempre in tuta (e magari mocassino marrone)….


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi non se le possono stirare loro? Il mio ex, per quanto coglione era e sia tutt’ora, almeno quello lo faceva.


Io me le sono stirate per anni.
Poi mi hanno aperto una lavanderia vicino a casa ed ho fatto un accordo con la signorina e così me le lava la macchina e me le stira lei.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Capisci perche poi le mogli ci fanno le corna? Casso se stiamo sempre in tuta (e magari mocassino marrone)….


La tuta mette in risalto i ciapèt.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io me le sono stirate per anni.
> Poi mi hanno aperto una lavanderia vicino a casa ed ho fatto un accordo con la signorina e così me le lava la macchina e me le stira lei.


Hai fatto bene. Anche perché stirare ( soprattutto le camicie ) è una gran rottura di palle.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La tuta mette in risalto i ciapèt.


dipende dalla tuta.
qui non viene specificato.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene. Anche perché stirare ( soprattutto le camicie ) è una gran rottura di palle.


La cinesina, oramai 5 anni fa mi propose: se me ne porti 6 a settimana fisse, ti posso fare 1 euro l’una.
Da allora non mi ha mai chiesto niente di più.
E con lo scontrino fiscale.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi non se le possono stirare loro? Il mio ex, per quanto coglione era e sia tutt’ora, almeno quello lo faceva.


Ma il mio a casa non c’è mai


----------



## Nono (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La tuta mette in risalto i ciapèt.


Risaltano, risaltano


----------



## alberto15 (1 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> cioè  che vuoi che scriviamo?


Outfit un modo figo per definire " come ti vesti"


----------



## CIRCE74 (1 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Casa
> Lavoro
> Tempo libero
> Serata con amici
> Incontro clandestino


leggings e felpa
jeans o pantaloni classici spesso con camice
jeans 
vestiti con scarpa con tacco
vestiti senza intimo


----------



## ivanl (1 Marzo 2022)

tuta
jeans o pantalone classico con camicia e maglione/polo mezze maniche d'estate
vedi sopra
vedi sopra
vedi sopra


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> dipende dalla tuta.
> qui non viene specificato.


E dipende anche dai ciapèt.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La cinesina, oramai 5 anni fa mi propose: se me ne porti 6 a settimana fisse, ti posso fare 1 euro l’una.
> Da allora non mi ha mai chiesto niente di più.
> E con lo scontrino fiscale.


E brava cinesina.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma il mio a casa non c’è mai


Che lavoro fa?


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che lavoro fa?


lavora nell'azienda di famiglia, quindi non ha orari


----------



## Ulisse (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La cinesina, oramai 5 anni fa mi propose: se me ne porti 6 a settimana fisse, ti posso fare 1 euro l’una.
> Da allora non mi ha mai chiesto niente di più.
> E con lo scontrino fiscale.


da te mi sarei aspettato un pagamento in natura.
Perdi colpi Pinco.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lavora nell'azienda di famiglia, quindi non ha orari


E non ha più nemmeno camicie mi sa.


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> da te mi sarei aspettato un pagamento in natura.
> Perdi colpi Pinco.


Vabbè per 6€ a settimana non andrà mica in banca rotta.


----------



## omicron (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E non ha più nemmeno camicie mi sa.


no no, le ha, solo occultate. e se non vede qualcosa, poi  se ne dimentica


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> da te mi sarei aspettato un pagamento in natura.
> Perdi colpi Pinco.


Ma sei matto? troppo vicina a casa…


----------



## Etta (1 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma sei matto? troppo vicina a casa…


Chi ha il pane non ha i denti.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Chi ha il pane non ha i denti.


A dire la verità io sto bene così. Periodo positivo Per me.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2022)

Casa- in pantaloncini o boxer  all seasons.
Lavoro - dalla giacca ai jeans e abbigliamento professionale . 
Tempo libero  quello che capita, se esco con lei, si  cambia musica .
Amici... Miei  o suoi? 
Con gli Amici miei indosso quello che capita  basta la birra . 
Incontro clandestino  se ci dovesse essere  spero senza vestiti .


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Casa- in pantaloncini o boxer  all seasons.
> Lavoro - dalla giacca ai jeans e abbigliamento professionale .
> Tempo libero  quello che capita, se esco con lei, si  cambia musica .
> Amici... Miei  o suoi?
> ...


Scusa dove minchia vivi???
Io se sto in inverno in pantaloncini in casa mia praticamente non devo fare nemmeno più sport...le cosce mi si congelano e restano sode senza fatica...ma mi viene la polmonite in compenso...


----------



## Andromeda4 (1 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa dove minchia vivi???
> Io se sto in inverno in pantaloncini in casa mia praticamente non devo fare nemmeno più sport...le cosce mi si congelano e restano sode senza fatica...ma mi viene la polmonite in compenso...


Ha il nick "Oriente"... c'entrerà qualcosa?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ha il nick "Oriente"... c'entrerà qualcosa?


Magari si....oppure è semplicemente ad oriente di ...Palermo


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ha il nick "Oriente"... c'entrerà qualcosa?


@oriente70  è focoso


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa dove minchia vivi???
> Io se sto in inverno in pantaloncini in casa mia praticamente non devo fare nemmeno più sport...le cosce mi si congelano e restano sode senza fatica...ma mi viene la polmonite in compenso...


Se ti può interessare in camera da letto  il termosifone è chiuso. 
E a casa non uso le pantofole .


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Magari si....oppure è semplicemente ad oriente di ...Palermo


Magari


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se ti può interessare in camera da letto  il termosifone è chiuso.
> E a casa non uso le pantofole .


Per non parlare delle finestre, mi sa che il Colosseo è più riparato


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per non parlare delle finestre, mi sa che il Colosseo è più riparato


..
A letto si sta più vicini.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> ..
> A letto si sta più vicini.


Senza contare che dormire al fresco è meglio ..


----------



## Gattaro42 (3 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Casa
> Lavoro
> Tempo libero
> Serata con amici
> Incontro clandestino


Tuta
Jeans, camicia, maglione. Raramente giacca e cravatta
Decathlon al 100%
Con loro praticamente ci vediamo solo per fare sport, quindi tuta/maglia da calcio/costume 
Dipende se con @Gattara28 vogliamo fare qualche gioco. Altrimenti come a lavoro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Marzo 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Decathlon al 100%


Mi sono imposta di andarci poco...ogni volta compro di tutto....mi piace tutto lì dentro...
Per fortuna che non ci lavoro...


----------



## Gattaro42 (3 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi sono imposta di andarci poco...ogni volta compro di tutto....mi piace tutto lì dentro...
> Per fortuna che non ci lavoro...


Anche a me piace molto e per chi come fa molto sport ma senza pretese è l'ideale, idem per l'abbigliamento così da tutti i giorni


----------



## Etta (3 Marzo 2022)

Devo andarci il prossimo weekend alla Decathlon. Ho visto che hanno i rollerblade per bambini a poco prezzo.


----------



## alberto15 (3 Marzo 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Anche a me piace molto e per chi come fa molto sport ma senza pretese è l'ideale, idem per l'abbigliamento così da tutti i giorni


entrato 2 volte in tutta la vita per comprare le camere d'aria della bici (che non avevano)


----------

